

Tinder Is Scaling with MongoDB and Some Help from ObjectRocket - koolhead17
http://thenewstack.io/tinder-is-scaling-with-mongodb-and-some-help-from-objectrocket/

======
vonnik
If Tinder is scaling with MongoDB, then Tinder is probably screwed.

